# WOW, ständige disconnects...



## Laxera (6. Juni 2009)

Hallo liebe Buffed.de-Community,
Liebes Buffed.de-Team,

ich habe in letzter Zeit immer wenn ich WOW spielen will folgendes Problem:

Ich logge mich ein (geht genau 2x so) gehe 3-10 Schritte und fliege raus oder ich spreche nen NPC an und fliege gleich raus! (wenn ich es nach dem 2ten solchen "login" noch einmal versuche dann komme ich nicht mal bis zu Charakter-Screen sondern bekomme gleich nach der Erfolgsmeldung nen Disconnect)
=> Ach ja, ich wende mich an euch, weil der - DUMME - Blizzard-Support nur gesagt hat ich soll das die dinge machen die folgender Internet-Adresse vorschlägt machen (was ich aber schon hatte):

http://eu.blizzard.com/support/article.xml...=19747#ethernet 

Dann meinten die noch ich solle Traceroute laufen lassen (hab ich gemacht), eine MSinfo datein einsenden (hab ich auch gemacht) und eine DXdiag (ebenso gemacht), was aber nicht mal beachtet wurde, es wurde einfach eine - aufbereitete - kopie der hinweise aus der oben genannten Adresse geschickt und nicht mal auf den Text meiner Mail eingegangen (in der ich darauf hingewiesen habe, das schon gemacht zu haben)

Dann kam noch der Hinweis ein Firmware Update am Router vor zu nehmen (was ich versucht habe, nur um fest zu stellen, das sich mein Speedport W 700V selbst schon Firmware geupdated hat (der macht das automatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )) was iwi keine große hilfe ist bzw. war.

naja zu den normalen angaben, die ihr wahrscheinlich braucht um mir helfen zu können:

mal mein system:

Windows Vista (wegen DX10 - sonst währe es immer noch XP Professional) Ultimate (64 Bit - englische version)
CPU: Intel Core2 Quad Q 6600
Mainboard: Asus P5N-T Deluxe
Grafikkarte(n): Asus Nvidia Geforce 8800 GTX (2x - SLI eben)
RAM: 4 GB DDR2 Markenspeicher (Marke müsste ich gucken)
Festplatte(n): 2x Seagate 250 GB (also Raid-System - dürfte Raid 1 sein)
Netzwerkkarte: Nvidia Nforce Network Controller (ist ne onboard-karte => Treiber hierfür wurde schon aktualisiert)
Router: Speedport W 700V (Firmware ist aktuell)
Router hängt hinter einen Switch (Liksys SD2008) und einem Hub (haben ein Hausnetzwerk - allerdings keinen Server der die I-Net Zugänge regelt, das macht bei uns der router)

Wie gesagt die angepriesenen "LÖSUNGEN" (die ja mal aber sowas von keine Lösungen waren - komme mir verarscht vor) waren hab ich schon versucht,
WOW habe ich auch schon neu drauf gemacht, gepached (WTF ordner etc. wurden gelöscht, interface ist momentan standart - ich richte das nicht ein bis ich wieder zocken kann, falls überhaupt, denn wenn blizz so weiter macht, mit SCHLECHTEM SUPPORT der nicht mal auf den Kunden eingeht sondern einen mit allgemeinem SCHEIß abspeist, dann war ich mal kunde bei denen (auch wenn es mir um meine GILDE, meinen ACC (charaktere) und meine Ingame-Bekanntschaften leid tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Ich hoffe mal ihr könnt mir helfen. Schon mal danke.

@Buffed.de-Team: Ihr könntet mir einen gefallen tun, ihr vertretet ja uns Spieler gegenüber den MMO-Firmen: Fragt mal bei Blizzard an was das denn sein kann (euch werden sie nicht mit Platitüden abspeißen, was sie bei mir - einem einzelnen und unbedeutenden Spieler - sehr wohl können und auch tun), falls ihr das macht, auch dafür schon mal ein GOßES DANKESCHÖN!

MFG LAX
ps: Ihr könnt mir noch einen gefallen tun: Sagt mir mal was für - gute - alternativen es zu wow gibt (beschreibt vor und nachteile, bitte - DANKE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laxera (6. Juni 2009)

So nochmal ich (sorry für den Doppelpost, aber das rein zu editieren würde zuviel aufwand sein) - ich liefere mal meinen Traceroute auch an euch steht nämlich schon hier: 

http://forums.wow-europe.com/thread.html?s...iC6cmBN4COUTl#0

Tracing route to eu.logon.worldofwarcraft.com [80.239.180.110]

over a maximum of 30 hops:



1 1 ms 1 ms <1 ms speedport.ip [192.168.77.1]

2 49 ms 48 ms 48 ms 217.0.116.196

3 47 ms 48 ms 48 ms 217.0.76.90

4 57 ms 55 ms 57 ms f-ea5-i.F.DE.NET.DTAG.DE [62.154.16.161]

5 56 ms 56 ms 56 ms 62.156.138.94

6 57 ms 65 ms 56 ms ffm-bb2-link.telia.net [80.91.251.162]

7 70 ms 67 ms 67 ms prs-bb1-link.telia.net [80.91.251.210]

8 67 ms 67 ms 67 ms prs-b4-link.telia.net [80.91.251.45]

9 76 ms 66 ms 83 ms prs-nant-ks51-link.telia.net [80.91.249.66]

10 * * * Request timed out.

11 * * * Request timed out.

12 * * * Request timed out.

13 * * * Request timed out.

14 * * * Request timed out.

15 * * * Request timed out.

16 * * * Request timed out.

17 * * * Request timed out.

18 * * * Request timed out.

19 * * * Request timed out.

20 * * * Request timed out.

21 * * * Request timed out.

22 * * * Request timed out.

23 * * * Request timed out.

24 * * * Request timed out.

25 * * * Request timed out.

26 * * * Request timed out.

27 * * * Request timed out.

28 * * * Request timed out.

29 * * * Request timed out.

30 * * * Request timed out.



Trace complete.


MFG LAX
ps: sollten noch mehr Infos für eine eventuelle Hilfe nötig sein, sagt es bitte


----------



## Soramac (6. Juni 2009)

Versuche mal andere MMO's falls vorhanden sind, ob dort auch solche Probleme vorkommen.


----------



## Azuriel (7. Juni 2009)

->   NVIDIA Nforce Networking Controler:

     Rufen Sie bitte (wie oben beschrieben) die erweiterten Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte auf und setzen Sie diese Werte, falls vorhanden.

         Windows XP

    * Checksum Offload : Disabled
    * Segmentation Offload : Disabled
    * Optimise For : Throughput
    * Klicken Sie anschließend auf „OK"


        Windows Vista

    * Checksum Offload IPV4 TCP : Disable
    * VLAN & Priority : Disabled

hast du diese sachen auch eingestellt?

traceroute sieht übrigens ähnlich wie bei mit aus, mit dem unterschied dass es bei mir läuft ^^


----------

